# how hard is it to get into Canada.



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 7, 2014)

years ago all I showed was  a stateside license. what happens if you don't have a passport or the crossing is closed and you enter the country anyway?


----------



## Michael Golden (Jul 7, 2014)

Just applied for my passport a couple weeks ago. From what I heard easy to get in but a pain in the rear to get back into the states. Not sure if it's worth the hassle, the whole process for the passport was hard. I just got the card and it's good for ten years, still have around $100 bucks in everything.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 7, 2014)

I know that I just went to Maine and was able to convinced the USBP to let my family and I in for 1-2 hours without a passport or a special driver's license. However, I was advised it was my first and last time it would happen.

But since I am Canadian it wasn't hard for me to come back whatsoever

Get a passport, you'll be fine and can use it as a formal piece of ID for the next 10 years.

Andrew


----------



## Dune (Jul 7, 2014)

Forget it. Totally not worth taking a chance. I travel to Canada now and then and you need the passport or passport card.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 7, 2014)

The only bad part is the cavity search.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 7, 2014)

Michael Golden said:


> Just applied for my passport a couple weeks ago. From what I heard easy to get in but a pain in the rear to get back into the states. Not sure if it's worth the hassle, the whole process for the passport was hard. I just got the card and it's good for ten years, still have around $100 bucks in everything.


yet chef gets in albeit for hours and we can't go home? back in the 60's walked back and forth from mexico with only being asked
'are you a US citizen". times change for us legals I guess.


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 7, 2014)

Do it all the time. I have a pass port. Not a big deal at all. BTW you don't need a passport just your license and birth certificate. But the passport makes it easier. Technically the U.S. can't deny you entry into your own country....even with no ID. But it'll take a while. I deal with a lot of Amish, they only have a birth certificate. They cross all the time. 

To cross into Canada? Piece of cake. Just don't wear a Boston bruins jersey......you can hear the latex gloves being snapped on with glee.


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh, do not cross a closed border crossing. Decades ago you could do that, but not now. No sense of humor.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jul 7, 2014)

I get "randomly" pulled aside, full search of truck and bags, had a dog go through it twice. I also get to go inside and have a chat with the guys that have their own desks in the back area. 
I never had anything to hide, but after the first time they did this, I was nervous the next time, I believe it has become a vicious cycle now. I get nervous cause I know I'm going to get searched. They see a nervous guy and decide to search.  Lol.

You sure you don't need a passport or nexus card? I don't think a birth certificate will cut it anymore.


----------



## johneh (Jul 7, 2014)

Get a pass port then there is no hassle travel back and forth
I have mine and make frequent trips to NY and the east coast.
Would rather travel to New Brunswick through the states than Quebec any time
Quebec provincial police don,t like Ontario lic. plates  Also my French language skills 
are lacking


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 8, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The only bad part is the cavity search.



I always thought that was the FUN part .............


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 8, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I get "randomly" pulled aside, full search of truck and bags, had a dog go through it twice. I also get to go inside and have a chat with the guys that have their own desks in the back area.
> I never had anything to hide, but after the first time they did this, I was nervous the next time, I believe it has become a vicious cycle now. I get nervous cause I know I'm going to get searched. They see a nervous guy and decide to search.  Lol.
> 
> You sure you don't need a passport or nexus card? I don't think a birth certificate will cut it anymore.



This is going thru American Customs.
I work with a lot of Amish. they cross with no photo I.D and only a birth certificate all the time. I've also asked that question at the border crossing. They definitely prefer passport, will take photo ID, but they may make it a slow crossing for you. They like passports and nexus cards because they can swipe it thru the scanner and get all the info they want. I use to cross commercially, sometimes 3 times a day. Majority of the time it goes easily, but you occasionally you get an agent that has some serious personal problems and takes it out on you. 

Going thru Canadian Customs? I give them my passport, but all they need is a state ID. Generally easier crossing in a personal vehicle, but in a Commercial vehicle(trailer truck) they can be a pain sometimes. The Amish generally have no problem crossing with just a birth certificate. 

I mainly cross into Canada thru New Brunswick. I grew up on the New Brunswick border, never really thought of it as another Country, just a place to buy beer at 19. Warm beer, but good beer. That was decades ago.....


----------



## bassJAM (Jul 8, 2014)

I used to fly to Toronto a lot for work back in 08 and 09.  I had a passport, but I learned real quick how to answer when they asked why I was there.   The first couple times I just said "for work".  Apparently the guys at the gate take that to mean that I'm coming for a job, which means that a Canadian isn't getting that job, and I got asked all kinds of questions and had my luggage "randomly" searched.  Eventually somebody told me to give a little more information, like "I'm coming  to start production for a new product at a plant in Toronto" which meant that my work was actually going to create Canadian jobs.  I never got searched again!


----------



## jharkin (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah, "for work" is a bad answer giong into any country. Better to say"attending a business meeting" or such.


To the OP- Just get your passport.  It really isnt that hard, jsut get a photo at hte drugstore, fill out a form and take all that and copies of ID etc to the post office (or something like that its been years).  Its also useful if you ever want to go anywhere further than Canada.

If you want to see "hard" try traveling to a non-visa waiver country.  Forms as thick as a book, invite letters, supporting documentation, consulate visits.  Tons of fun


----------



## Grisu (Jul 8, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Yeah, "for work" is a bad answer giong into any country. Better to say"attending a business meeting" or such.



Indeed, and be prepared to give in a few sentences some more specific detail. They won't double check it but want to hear a plausible story that does not sound as you had made it up. 


> To the OP- Just get your passport.  It really isnt that hard, jsut get a photo at hte drugstore, fill out a form and take all that and copies of ID etc to the post office (or something like that its been years).  Its also useful if you ever want to go anywhere further than Canada.



Many post offices also take now pictures (for a small fee). Here are the other requirements: http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/passports/apply.html
Once you have your passport, use it! No better way to widen one's horizon. 


> If you want to see "hard" try traveling to a non-visa waiver country.  Forms as thick as a book, invite letters, supporting documentation, consulate visits.  Tons of fun



Try traveling to the US as a non-US citizen...


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 9, 2014)

We took the bikes in twice last year. Once into New Brunswick thru Maine & once into Ontario thru Minnesota. MOST of us had no issues. Each time a couple of us were singled out to go thru all the same questions again INSIDE the offices & as long as the answers were consistent, no problem. If you have anything "hinky" in your record, DWI, failure to pay child support, etc., you may get turned away. One guy got to ride home 400 miles from New Brunswick to Troy, NY all alone, because of something that happened 14 years ago.. . He had gotten into Quebec a couple of years ago (2010) but we were told that the border crossing rules had been changed since that time & were being more strictly enforced. I got in both times with a New York State Enhanced Driver's License...


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 9, 2014)

That reminds me. OUI/DWI is on your record you cannot enter into Canada. I've seen people on tour buses waiting for a taxi ride back into US. While the rest of group goes thru. Ironically, if you got a prior OUI in Canada your allowed in. When I was 20 yrs old I got an oui in new Brunswick. I can cross no problem .


----------



## begreen (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g153339-c49436/Canada:Dwi.Or.Dui.Driving.Convictions.html


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The only bad part is the cavity search.


Oh, they let me in without one.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 9, 2014)

Never found getting or renewing my passport to be an issue . . . to me it's kind of nice since I can cross the border any time or go on a cruise or fly with zero issues.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 16, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> ...asked why I was there.   The first couple times I just said "for work".  Apparently the guys at the gate take that to mean that I'm coming for a job, which means that a Canadian isn't getting that job, and I got asked all kinds of questions and had my luggage "randomly" searched.



If you tried that now, they would turn you back ... Temporary Foreign Worker program is on the hot spot now because of all the abuses that have been found...moratorium for some business uses and changes to application process.  CBC has been the lead on the journalism on this program.

It never seems that government programs swing in our favor.  My son is engaged to a young woman from Japan.  She's currently on a student visa.  Snag in the system, they can get married but she will not be eligible for health care (he may be able to add her to his employee benefits but not provincial ones) until she reaches a certain stage in the permanent resident process.  Eight months is the estimate.  If she was the spouse of a temporary foreign worker, she could get coverage ... go figure.

As to the border, make life simple - get a Nexus or passport.  We opted for the passports just in case travel to other destinations was desired... One of our twins wants to do her practicum teaching in Thailand (program through University of Winnipeg).


----------

